# What else can I keep w/ guppies?



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

sae's
cory cats
otos
dwarf shrimps
neon and cardinal tetras
endlers (as long as no female endlers/gups in tank)
bristlenose plecos


----------



## caoboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Harlequin Rasboras, Rasbora Espei, Paradise Fish, All other Gourami's etc.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

galaxy rasboras, if you can find a breeder.


----------



## DarrylR (Oct 9, 2007)

platies
mollies
other guppies
corycats
loaches
female bettas
pleco
anything small and tropical and not a fin nipper and not having a big mouth to eat a guppy


----------



## Lovemylife (Oct 14, 2007)

Gourami's can be aggressive fish toward guppies. I learned this the hard way when beginning with an aquarium. Once they establish their territory in your tank, some won't even allow smaller of their own.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

How about 1 angel. It would keep the guppy population down.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I keep Pristella maxillaris and Gymnocorymbus ternetzi with mine. They're different IMO.

Here's a link with some pics


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Before you decide you want to put guppies in your 55g. Think about how hard they are to catch in a heavily planted tank. The suckers are quick and smart. It took me 2 days, 5 tries, and at about an 30-60 minutes per try to catch about 10 of them in my 29. They will hide in the smallest nooks and crannys. After about a couple tries they get wise and you can't even get the net in before they scatter.

Any tetras would be fine. It also depends on how many are in your tank. If you have a bigger group you try some moderate size fish, that aren't extremely aggressive.
If you are still wanting to put them in there a population control fish would be a wise choice. You could also just throw a big fish in there if you didn't want them anymore, you would have to do alot replanting.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Good point knuggs. Of course, about any small fish is going to be hard to get out, other than maybe a pleco or something like that. There are methods like catching them asleep or catching them at feeding time that can make getting them out easier. I had exceptional trouble getting 6 zebra danios out of my 29 gallon. I ended up having to take out all the plants, reducing the water level to about 4 inches to get those guys out.

A population control fish is pretty smart. If you want to breed a few you can scoop up the babies into a growout tank, otherwise you don't have to worry about them.


----------



## JennysPlanties (Sep 30, 2007)

Guys, I love how you're all on the same page as me... 

I definitely want to keep the guppies in check. I want a few fish that will eat up most or all of the fry because I'm tired of just looking at guppies, and I apparently have a LOT of luck with them. LoL You should see my 10 gal. It's filled to the brim and I have to thin the population every month or so thru Craigslist and Freecycle.

And yes, they are incredibly hard to catch. It takes about 20 minutes to get 12 of them out of my 10 gal which only has a few plants in it and 2 rocks.

Alternatively, I was thinking about putting all of the males I'm going to keep in the 55 gal, and then all the females I want to keep back into the 10 gal. This way if I want to breed I can throw one or two males in w/ the females for a day or two and then take them out.

Once the 55gal cycles for another week I'm going to start transferring guppies into it and thinning the population. After I've gotten all of them out of the 10 gal I'm tearing it down and re-scaping/planting it. Then I'll decide what to do with both tanks.

Thanks for all of your advice on tankmates! I think what I'm going to go with are 2-3 Khuli loaches, 4-6 glassfish, 6-8 Gardner's Killifish, 2 upside down catfish, 2 ghost catfish, 1-2 female bettas, and then the guppies and current resident algae eaters. If the tank can support more I may try Harlequin Rasboras and Endler's (only if I decide to keep the males & fems separate though!).

Any thoughts on the above suggested stocking plan?


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

When catching fry, use a turkey baster. It's easier to suck them out with it and it can get into corners.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

My Columbian Tetras' do the job nicely you've described and look Cool as hell!
________
Laguna Bay II Condominium Pattaya


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

My thoughts on crossbreeding endlers with guppies are that it's ok, just don't sell them as just endlers or guppies. Some of the most beautiful fish I've seen are crossbreeds of these two. 

They will be prolific just like the guppies though, so separation of sexes is a good plan.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i noticed i have a crossbred of them too


----------



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

There are lots of vegetarian / near vegatarian when well fed fish out there in the plus sizes if you want something a little bigger for your tank.

I've kept guppies with fish like Severum & if you get a couple of silver dollars while they are fairly small they shouldn't be any problem and are nice to watch.


----------



## JennysPlanties (Sep 30, 2007)

I picked up 2 chocolate khuli loaches yesterday at LFS while mystery shopping. (lol, it's fun easy money and I get free fish when I do the pet stores!) They are still hiding!!! I moved some stuff around today to make room for new plants and they were hiding under a piece of driftwood. And now they're gone again.... I bought fish I will never see!


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

JennysPlanties said:


> So I've got all these guppies that are going to be living in my 55 G bowfront soon enough... and I want to know what else I can keep with them.
> 
> I don't really want neons or other "common" fish... but something that looks pretty and will be interesting to watch.
> 
> ...


You have a similar dilemma as the other one in another forum. I gave him this list which I will surely update as time goes.:smile:

Platies
Kuhli Loaches
True Siamese Algae Eater
Otocinclus
Corydoras
Glass catfish
Ancistrus plecs 
Checker Barb(_Barbus oligolepis_) 
Cherry Barb(_Capoeta titteya_) 
Golden Barb(_Capoeta schuberti_) 
Five-banded Barb(_Barbodes pentazona_) 
Odessa Barb(_Barbus "odessa"_) 
Cuming's Barb(_Barbus cumingi_) 
Zebra Danios
Pearl Danios
_Boraras brigittae - Mosquito rasbora 
Boraras maculatus - Dwarf rasbora 
Boraras merah 
Boraras micros 
Boraras urophthalmoides
Sawbwa resplendens_
Celestial Pearl Danio
Harlequin Rasboras
Hengeli Rasboras
_Trigonostigma espei
Rasbora boraptensis_
Black Neon Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi_) 
Black Phantom Tetra(_Megalamphodus megalopterus_) 
Bleeding Heart Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma_) 
Cardinal Tetra(_Cheirodon axelrodi_) 
Diamond Tetra(_Moenkhausia pittieri_) 
Ember Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon amandae_)
Emperor Tetra(_Nematobrycon palmeri_) 
Flame Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon flammeus_) 
Glowlight Tetra(_Hemigrammus eryhthrozonus_) 
Head-and-Tail-Light(_Hemigrammus ocellifer_) 
January Tetra(_Hemigrammus hyanuary_) 
Jewel Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon callistus_) 
Kerri Tetra(_Inpaichthys kerri_) 
Lemon Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis_) 
Loreto tetra(_Hyphessobrycon peruvianus_) 
Neon Tetra(_Paracheirodon innesi_) 
Red Phantom Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon sweglesi_) 
Robert's Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon robertsi_) 
Rosy Tetra(_Hyphessobrycon bentosi_) 
Rummy-Nose Tetra(_Hemigrammus bleheri_) 
Rummy-Nose Tetra(_Hemigrammus rhodostomus_) 
Rummy-Nose Tetra(_Petitella georgiae_) 
X-ray Tetra(_Pristella maxillaris_) 
_Copella arnoldi 
Copella nattereri 
Nannostomus beckfordi 
Nannostomus eques 
Nannostomus harrisoni 
Nannostomus marginatus 
Nannostomus mortenthaleri 
Nannostomus nitidus 
Nannostomus trifasciatus 
Nannostomus unifasciatus 
Carnegiella strigata 
Gasteropelecus levis 
Gasteropelecus sternicla
Iriatherina werneri
Telmatherina ladigesi 
Melanotaenia praecox
Pseudomugil furcatus 
Pseudomugil cyanodorsalis 
Pseudomugil gertrudae 
Pseudomugil signifer 
Pseudomugil tenellus_


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm a little dissapointed! No link to view each species?
________
Avandia lawsuits


----------



## JennysPlanties (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome list Bluebell, now if I could just be able to find some of them somewhere... LoL
I'll have to keep a short-list with me at all times!!


----------

